# Info Needed



## Nico (11/6/14)

Please correct me if I am wrong. But I am reading about PG & VG levels what is this. And also how important is this to vamping. My wife for instance don't want to vape any more because she is coughing a lot and it burns her throat. Please is there any info on this.


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/6/14)

Hi @Nico, PG(Propylene Glycol) and VG(Vegetable Glycerin) are the two main components that make up the e-liquids. Sensitivity to PG is much more common than any issues related to VG. My wife battled as well and there are several things you can try.

Could you give some more info in regards to the setup and liquids you are using at the moment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

a lot of people have a sensitivity to PG... it might be attributed to that...?

Check out this thread 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/interesting-fact-about-pg.1782/


----------



## Nico (11/6/14)

My wife is using a starter kit as with me I am on a SID with the Nautilus tank. But I thought of upgrading her also to a better setup as I thought that was the problem.


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Nico said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong. But I am reading about PG & VG levels what is this. And also how important is this to vamping. My wife for instance don't want to vape any more because she is coughing a lot and it burns her throat. Please is there any info on this.


Check out this thread, especially go to the link in the first post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pg-vs-vg-a-nice-noob-friendly-article.1328/.
But it could be that PG is not the problem, e.g. too high nic level for her or burnt coils, etc.
Most people sensitive to PG move to around 30PG/70VG, but some need to go even higher VG.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/14)

Nic could be too high? ....also are you guys drinking plenty of water? I find myself craving more water now, especially in winter when the air is dry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

I agree with @BumbleBee, I cant vape juice that has more than 12mg nic. Otherwise my throat burns and I keep on coughing


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/6/14)

The things we found that causes harshness:

Top coil clearos are harsher than bottom coil.
Improved airflow reduces harshness.
Nic level, for my wife we went from 18mg to 12mg and it made a huge difference.
We ended up switching to max VG juices(@Oupa from VM was kind enough to mix some).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nico (11/6/14)

Thanks guys this already helps. I will ask plenty of more questions at the vape meet so get ready.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

